# is this an ok setup for my nymphs? picture included



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

hi all, i am new to this (in case you didnt know LOL) i was wondering if i placed the ooth on a stick (where she layed it) just in the middle the excelsior?

is there anything else you can tell me that i may need to know? it will be six weeks next week since she layed it. she also layed another about a week before she died but that was two weeks ago. im not sure if that ooth is fertile and it looks weird. it has a big brown spot in the middle where the 'zipper' is supposed to be. all help is apprecieated. thank you


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 5, 2010)

Hi. You will want to hang the stick with the ooth from the top of the cage so the nymphs can descend from the zipper without obstuction - they hang from a small thread and if they get all tangled up in the excelsior they may be gimped or tangled up and die. Excelsior is great for nymphs but I would recommend you push it down an inch or two below where the ooth is so they can descend properly.

Also, be sure to mist that ooth daily


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2010)

Why not set the container upright? Use a hot glue gun to attach the ooth to the lid with the "zipper" facing down.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

ah ah . thank you. i knew something was wrong.. ok

i will glue gun the stick to the middle of the black mesh i have hanging up there . but since the zipper is at an angle on the stick (check pic) will it end up at the right angle when i hang it flush to the top? i will wait for an answer before i glue it

i would be kind of facing toward the back of the container. is that ok?


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

ok i just opened up the container, i noticed it is super hot in there. it doesnt have any air ventilation. what do i do for that without the risk of them escaping when they hatch?


----------



## massaman (Feb 5, 2010)

prob good idea to get a critter keeper or something for when they get bigger but should get a little bigger container and glue the ooth to the bottom side of the lid!


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

got a critter keeper. but it has holes on top that may be too big (escape). do i have to have the black grid on top for them to molt (hang) should i glue that to top of critter keeper also? and put the ooth stick up there too? in any specific places?


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Use a hole saw to cut a nice sized (bigger the better) hole in the lid of your container. Hot glue a slightly larger sized circle of screening (either aluminum or fiberglass) to the underside of the lid over the hole. You can also add a layer of organza fabric (also cut to the same size as the screening) over the screening to keep fruit flies in.

Take about half of that excelsior out... they don't need that much, and arrange it so that the ooth has plenty of clearance below it for the exiting nymphs to hang down from their threads (like at least 2-3 inches of clearance space), without any excelsior in the way directly beneath the ooth.

If you want to go with a Critter Keeper, I advise hot glueing organza fabric over the inside of all of the slots on the lid.

You will definitely need ventilation; and if you turn the container upright, modify the lid with screening (and/or organza fabric), you can glue the ooth right to the underside of the screening/fabric on the underside of the lid. In any case, make sure the zipper points anywhere but upwards. Doesn't have to be pointing straight down... a little cockeyed is fine.

Mist daily; let dry out completely between mistings.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

thanks so much again Kat. youve been a real help. i need two setups so i will set up the kritter keeper with the ooth hot glued to the top zipper pointing any way but up, (as it might be tilted back a bit) with some excelsior on bottom and something on the bottom to absorb moisture. (coco noir?)

then the other( the one i put a pic up of) i will take some excelsior out, ditch the plastic lid and use fabric with a rubber band to cover the opening,

hot glue the ooth and the stick to the top of the container. what should i do with the black mesh for molting? do i need more for the other container or can i cut some off of the one i have. (meaning how much do they need to molt)?

thanks again.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2010)

Kritter keepers sucks for small nymphs. You will have to attach mesh all around the lid to keep everything in. Your current container is just fine. Where is the lid? If you keep it on its side then just glue the stick to the top with the ooth facing down. It is really very simple.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

where do i get that mesh anyway?

i will use what i have, the lid is solid plastic and the container has no vents in it so i am replacing the solid plastic lid with cloth and rubber band . i have two ooths so i was gonna use one in the critter keeper. (i dont think it will hatch because it looks different than the first she layed. it looks like exposed brown in the middle with no 'foam' around it)


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

does this seem ok now?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 5, 2010)

Statement retracted.


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2010)

Perfect. Mist it lightly once a day and wait.



ZoeRipper said:


> I think it looks good, but whenever you open it be careful with that rubber band, as some nymphs may be on the cloth, you don't wanna snap'em.


That's what the foam stoppered feeding hole is for. No need to remove the cloth lid.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 5, 2010)

whew. sorry bout that. i get so nervous that i wont do the right thing. i never really like bugs to tell you the truth so this whole thing is weird to me. (always thought mantis' were the coolest though)

where can i get that black mesh (in the hardware store.) anyone?


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2010)

You are gonna do fine, the first setup was good to, and dont worry so much about the position of the ooth, it will hatch just fine where u have it!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 5, 2010)

Also if you had time I would have u send the container back and I would vent it for you!


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> whew. sorry bout that. i get so nervous that i wont do the right thing. i never really like bugs to tell you the truth so this whole thing is weird to me. (always thought mantis' were the coolest though)where can i get that black mesh (in the hardware store.) anyone?


Like I said. Your last pic is perfect. Leave it like that.


----------



## ZoeRipper (Feb 5, 2010)

Oh, I didn't see the foam.

Sorry!


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

i am leaving this on alone. i need to set up another. i need more black plastic mesh for the critter keeper i have. where do i get more?


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 6, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> i am leaving this on alone. i need to set up another. i need more black plastic mesh for the critter keeper i have. where do i get more?


Mantisplace...since you're an existing customer. Some hardware stores might carry it, and I've gotten some in the past from places that sell koi and goldfish.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

You really don't need the black plastic mesh for them to hang/molt from, but it will help some in an all smooth plastic surface like the inside of that plastic container. As for needing more for the other container (Critter Keeper), I wouldn't worry about it. If you cover the slots with sheer fabric using hot glue, the fabric will be a good source of footing.

The way you have your plastic container set up now looks pretty good. The only concern I see (which actually is a big one) is the type of fabric you are using in place of the lid. What type is it? It doesn't look sheer enough to allow adequate airflow for good ventilation. Ventilation is pretty important in the scheme of things when setting up and modifying containers for mantids.

Hardware stores sell mesh screening, usually of the either aluminum or fiberglass type for repairing screen doors/windows. An easier and less cluttering option that I use would be to roughen up the inside surfaces of the smooth plastic containers with a coarse sandpaper to allow the mantids better grip to molt and move around in general. The downside of this option is that it obscures your view into the container; but I find it well worth the advantages versus disadvantages... easy, cheap, works well, no involved glueing or buying extra screening.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

sounds like a plan. the only issue i have is how will i open the kritter keeper to feed and water and clean? what should i put on the bottom?

thanks again.

p.s. the material i used is an old tee shirt that is pretty thin.


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> sounds like a plan. the only issue i have is how will i open the kritter keeper to feed and water and clean? what should i put on the bottom?thanks again.
> 
> p.s. the material i used is an old tee shirt that is pretty thin.


If you insist on using a critter keeper for another ooth you need a way to block all the holes in the lid. I recommend using something else though. But........if you insist on using it you can go to a fabric store, wal mart, etc and buy mesh. It kinda looks like panty hose material. No need to buy that stuff online. It is cheap and found locally.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

well i dont want to use the CK but, i have nothing else. i guess i could order another tub from mantisplace. this way i have nothing to worry about.

i need to order ff's which i could order from my local pet store.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

ok i worked on both today. i ditched the tee shirt and rubber band, i found some clear fine sceen that i cut to size and hot glued it to a hole i cut out in plastic top.

for the critter keeper, i blocked the vents on top with some more of the clear fine screen and i found some netting at the hardware (thanks) and hot glued it to the top of the tub. (the pic is of me tilting it upwards to show the placement of the ooth on a stick). i put some papertowels on the bottom of the tub for humidity. i will spray both ooths and keep by the radiator. i have chinese mantis. anyone know if they need a cold period first?

also , how do they get up to the top of the container to the netting to molt? let me know what you think. thanks again all.


----------



## kamakiri (Feb 6, 2010)

Perfect.


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

No worries on how they'll get up to the "molt netting."  The nymphs can and will climb and crawl all over the inside surfaces of the containers, even slick plastic, no problem. Modified lid is much better than the previous cloth with rubber band scheme!


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

horray! thanks for all the patience with me. i am NOT handy at all and have no concept of this sort of thing.

my next problem is how to open the critter keeper to feed, water etc..hmmm


----------



## Katnapper (Feb 6, 2010)

sevenoaks said:


> horray! thanks for all the patience with me. i am NOT handy at all and have no concept of this sort of thing.my next problem is how to open the critter keeper to feed, water etc..hmmm


When I used a few of them in the past to hatch ooths, I just tapped on the small lid (like a trap door for convenience) that opens on the top to knock as many of the nymphs off and away as possible, then quickly open the little door, mist first (helps in shooing them away from the opening while giving drinks and humidity), then have container of fruit flies at the ready and quickly tap some (lots) in there, then slam the little door shut and hope no one got caught in it.  

As far as cleaning the Critter Keeper...... don't worry about it until the nymphs have grown enough to transfer out of the keeper into their own individual containers. There is just no easy or practical way to do it; and I've found although it can get to looking pretty bad on the bottom, I've never had issues because of it.


----------



## sevenoaks (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks again Kat. it really sounds simple but i usually make a big deal of these things that are unknown to me. my nature is guess.

i was wondering if the new born nymphs will be able to eat pinhead crickets?

also, when do you think they will be old enough to be let go outside and when in new york would it be feasible to do this? thanks again


----------

